# Mavic front disc wheel adaptors 12mm to 9mm QR



## Kbrook (7 Feb 2019)

As above, anyone got any lying around at a reasonable price. Ridiculous price on line for a bit of plastic.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sfhourihan (18 Mar 2019)

I saw one on ebayfor 10 bucks and free shipping

https://www.ebay.com/p/Mavic-12-to-9mm-Quick-Release-Axle-Adapters-Silver/1804021236


----------

